
Indonesia 737 crash caused by “safety” feature change pilots weren’t told of - privong
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/indonesia-737-crash-caused-by-safety-feature-change-pilots-werent-told-of/
======
rorykoehler
This is unbelievable. How can Boeing have processes in place to push changes
to production without documentation, training and audit? Surely that is
illegal in such a heavily regulated industry? Expect and hope to see
significant jail time for those involved.

~~~
simonblack
"Expect and hope to see significant jail time for those involved."

Very unlikely. Boeing has billions of dollars and able to afford lots of
lawyers.

